# Springtail/Isopod Life Cycles?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

So I've been wondering how long the life cycles are for tropical springtails and dwarf white isopods. I've also been wondering how they reproduce -- is i sexually or is either species hermaphroditic?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> So I've been wondering how long the life cycles are for tropical springtails and dwarf white isopods. I've also been wondering how they reproduce -- is i sexually or is either species hermaphroditic?


I mostly just grow them. Not much for tracking their generations. This is simply an...let's call it an observational guess. Temperate springtails, very fast, maybe 2 or 3 weeks till new babies are grown up having their own young-uns.
Dwarf Whites and Dwarf Gray/Striped, slower, maybe 2 months if properly fed and kept between 70's to 80.
Giant Oranges, probably 3 or 4 months.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Well I know that the developmental period from egg to adult in _D. melanogaster_ is about 10 days at room temperature. _C. elegans_ has a developmental period of 3.5 days at 20°C, and 2.5 days at 25°C. I'd imagine that period for springtails would be somewhere in between those two species.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

One of the white springtails in the hobby Folsomia candida is parthenogenic. 

Ed


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

What about isopods? Do dwarf white isopods reproduce sexually?


----------



## margalitkaufman (Mar 7, 2021)

hypostatic said:


> What about isopods? Do dwarf white isopods reproduce sexually?


As far as I know, dwarf whites are entirely parthenogenetic.









Mindat.org


Mindat.org is the world's leading website about minerals and where they come from.




www.mindat.org


----------



## margalitkaufman (Mar 7, 2021)

Edited because I accidentally triple posted and there doesn't seem to be a way to delete comments


----------



## margalitkaufman (Mar 7, 2021)

Edited because I accidentally double posted


----------

